
Paypal's 2-Factor-Authentication: The Good, The Bad, And The Ugly - lelf
http://blog.internot.info/2014/06/paypals-2-factor-authentication2fa-good.html
======
peterwwillis
Besides the huge hole here, what I found ugly about their implementation is
both how cumbersome it is to set up (can only use one 2FA method) and how
cumbersome it is to use. I stopped making payments with Paypal recently
because of how annoying it was to finally auth a payment.

------
redgrange
will it work if you don't have an ebay account?

------
ExpiredLink
He hasn't really found a bug but a usability tradeoff.

